# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Konzumove pelene za 49,99

## marka99

zanima me kakva su vaša iskustva s njima, promijenili su ih od onda kada sam ih počela koristiti, sada su malo deblje ali meni odlične, jel još netko ima pozitivnih iskustava ili sam ja luda kaj su meni čist fine?

----------


## Lucas

meni su one prve bile odlične - mekane, ne puštaju, izdrže cijelu noć, cijena super, 4 paketa sam imala mjesec dana 

a ove sad koje koristimo (7-18kg) ipak propuste, teško mi ih je pravilno namjestiti, preuske su mi nekako u struku...
kaj ja znam   :Rolling Eyes:  
malo sam razočarana tak da smo prešli na mullerove

----------


## ms. ivy

mi smo ih posve slučajno otkrili ljetos na moru i oduševili se. bolje su od libera, koji sam dotad kupovala.

lucas, možda su premale? ja uvijek kupujem broj veće od navedene kilaže (npr. malac je imao 10kg kad smo kupili junior. manje nisam ni probala.).

----------


## sladjanaf

meni je Karlo dobio osip od tih pelena, na mjestima gdje se lijepe.

----------


## Lucas

> mi smo ih posve slučajno otkrili ljetos na moru i oduševili se. bolje su od libera, koji sam dotad kupovala.
> 
> lucas, možda su premale? ja uvijek kupujem broj veće od navedene kilaže (npr. malac je imao 10kg kad smo kupili junior. manje nisam ni probala.).


ma ima 8kg nebi mu smjele biti male  :/ 
a nije salastotrbušast ko mama   :Laughing:  

ajde preko dana su nam ok, a preko noći koristimo ove druge

----------


## mali mrav

Mi smo koristili sa starijim te pelene i često bi našla kristaliće po koži. Iako je to možda jer sam kupila 4+ umjesto 5-ice.

----------


## dani1

Mi koristili konzumove, billine, mercatorove i sve su iste, samo malo drugačija naljepnica na vrhu pelene. Nama su bile ok, a sad koristimo mullerove i super su nam.

----------


## marijanada

Te Konzumove pelene su mojoj curi zadale gadan osip i jedva smo ga se riješili. I to na mjestima gdje se lijepe je bilo najjače, a na području ostatka pelene malo manje. I sad mi je muka kad ih vidim u dućanu.

----------


## andream

nama najgore pelene u smislu promočivosti, uvijek smo mijanjali s njima i oblekicu. Poklonila sam ih jednoj forumašici koja je s njima pak oduševljena, ali je i njena beba mršavija.

----------

